# Starting IVF soon - Scared of being sedated!



## cupcakebaby (Jul 24, 2011)

Hiya all. Well basically the title says it all! If I have my period in the next 5 days (providing it comes!) my egg collection will be week commencing 10th Oct 11. I'm very excited about the whole thing BUT I have never been put to sleep before and I am terrified of being sedated. I'm worried about the actuall being asleep bit. It proberly sounds silly but can anyone put my mind at ease? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Berries (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi

Being sedated is completely fine - you've absolutely nothing to worry about.  In fact I wish I was sedated for the bits I'm not!

I had my egg collection earlier this week under sedation.  I went into the procedure room and they put a needle in my hand and an oxygen mask on my face - and then I just remember waking up in bed on the day ward after a lovely sleep!  Honestly it is completely fine.

I think it's totally natural to worry about the first treatment particularly as it's all so unknown but to be honest that was one of the nicest bits!  In fact after not sleeping very well it was a real pleasure!

Hope you can start your treatment soon - for me the thinking about it before we started was the worst bit.
Bx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I was exactly the same. Never been in hospital or anything so the whole unconscious thing was making me very upset.

As they were walking me to theatre, the nurse could see i was shaking and asked if i was ok and i explained to her that i was scared of being sedated. When we got into theatre they said they would go easy on the sedation so i wouldn't go unconscious, just not feel any pain.

I lay down on the bed and there was about 6 people in the room, introducing themselves. They put an IV in my hand which was painless and i saw the consultant putting a big syringe into in and i felt a bit of a chill in my hand and the room started spinning a little.

I remember going to say something but BAM i was out cold! They lied!

Then my eyes opened again and i was in recovery. It seemed instantanteous. Like i blinked and teleported to another room. I didn't feel groggy or anything and i wasn't in any pain.

I felt a bit betrayed at the time, that they told me i wouldn't go unconscious and then i was out cold, but i guess with hindsight it was over in a flash and everything went fine.

You'll be alright


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am a nurse and work in a department where we do lots of procedures under sedation. Sedation drugs are fantastic as they don't actually make you unconscious like a general anaesthetic, they make you really sleepy like you have drunk too much, and work on the memory part of your brain so you forget. Hence the feelings L_ouise talks about  . It is great from both points of view as you are pain free and don't remember anything and much less risk than a full anaesthetic, but you can also cooperate with the doctors doing the egg collection. I had sedation when I had wisdom teeth out. Apparently I kept trying to talk all the way through which really isn't helpful in that situation  . I don't remember a thing  
All the best with your IVF xx


----------



## mc2002 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi

I had my EC a couple of days ago and was really really anxious about being sedated - more from the point of view that I was worried I was going to feel everything. But I have to say that it was absolutely fine - I remember being aware of the staff talking throughout my procedure and could hear them counting the eggs they were collecting but didn't feel anything and just kept drifting in and out of a nice sleep. Felt really tired for the rest of the day but other than that was ok. Honestly, try not to worry about it - and just focus on why you're putting yourself through this and the end result! Good luck x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Han2275 said:


> work on the memory part of your brain so you forget. Hence the feelings L_ouise talks about


See i don't even like the thought of that. Not much difference between being unconscious and believing that you were unconscious... the fact i could have been awake and making a fool of myself without having any recollection makes me feel even worse.

There is a reason i don't drink


----------



## cupcakebaby (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. When it sounds like its just sleeping it sounds much better than being unconscious.  See I worry that it will take me a long time to come out of the sedation or if I don't at all!  I have heard that if you drink alcohol you would be more tolerant to it but I don't know how true that is. I do drink so hopefully it wont be as bad.


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi,
I had my ec on aug 1st and it was my first time. I was so nervous of The sedation before hand . So many people saying it was perfectly fine and others saying it was horrendous . 
I can honestly tell u that it's nothing , slight discomfort at most ( I'm the biggest baby) 
I was fully aware the whole time , watched them taken the eggs out On the screen really mad experience really . 
Please don't be worried it really is fine . None of the process is as hard as u will read when goggling stuff about it. The hard bit is the 2ww honestly it's horrendous . I've got 6 days left and it's killing me.
Wishing u loads of luck Hun. U'll be fine xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

i was the same and told them i wanted to be awake     he gave me a bit of sedation then the pain came    so they put me out, after that i flippin loved it!        The next time i told them to give me LOADS!!! And they did    its sooooooo relaxing and you don't know a thing. I;d have it now if i could!!


----------

